
In defense of walk ups NYC - jonsteinberg
http://jonsteinberg.com/2010/03/in-defense-of-walk-ups/
======
tptacek
This article did not make a good case for living in NYC. "If your apartment
has no heat, hot water, or kitchen, you may get away with not paying for a
couple month's rent!"

~~~
rwhitman
Yea this article really backfired. I was considering relocating to do a
startup in NYC from here in LA and now I'm really turned off.

I mean I had an entire 2BR house to myself with a yard and a garden and a
deck, with a full kitchen in the middle of the city 10 min drive from
Downtown, Hollywood for $1500 a month.

Also it doesn't snow here.

Moving to NYC where the only way to save a buck is to get a studio apartment
with no kitchen or heat is really making me rethink this NYC thing..

------
weeksie
NYC is not as expensive as people make it out to be but it IS expensive. It's
not just rent, though that's quite a bit of it; it's also the price of food
and entertainment. I'm not saying that there isn't a ton of bargains out there
but it takes work to find the fun and cheap things to do in the city.

I love it here but you have to be ready to make compromises if you want to
live in the city.

~~~
jonsteinberg
My wife made that point. Yes you need to choose your meals and drinks
carefully...you can really blow your budget eating out

